# herrington&richardson/new england arms excell auto 12 g



## woods-n-water (Jul 30, 2011)

Saw this shotgun at academy for cheap thought it might make a good bird gun just wondering if anyone has one and if its worth buying


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

very adequate gun for birds...how much? Walmart has good prices on them too.


----------



## woods-n-water (Jul 30, 2011)

$300 is wmart cheaper


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Honestly cannot remember, but sound similar, you know wally world the $297 store lol


----------



## chopper (Dec 7, 2008)

I've been looking at them too. Checked it out at Academy. For the price, i'm thinking about getting one myself. It has pretty good reviews from some of the sites i checked. Go for it and give us an update!!!!


----------



## woods-n-water (Jul 30, 2011)

Only thing I'm worried about is it not being reliable.$300 is cheap for a semi shotgun but a lot of $ to waste.I know the history of the companies name but its just that a name its owned by the freedom group now witch is remington and all its other companies but idk if they treat them like benelli treats stoeger and improves the quality of the firearms they produce


----------

